# How to clean marks of back cover



## naesocks (Jan 13, 2012)

The imitation black leather cover I have for my Kindle has left marks on the rubber like back of my Kindle. I have tried most cleaners to remove the marks with no joy....anyone any ideas??


----------



## cgsorin (May 8, 2012)

I use one of the cheapest cases for my Kindle Touch and unfortunately the back panel of it is very much affected by some black color spots from the case material. I didn't manage to clean a single spot no matter products I have used.
Have you experienced something like that? Are there any solutions to clean this mess up?

https://picasaweb.google.com/116027030214542696509/Kindle?authkey=Gv1sRgCLDxnbOFpK6JjQE


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Since I use one of the Amazon custom fit cases which are hard to remove, I have no idea what the back panel looks like now.  I am hesitant to remove the cover unless really needed (like my battery dies or something) since it's so tightly fit.  Maybe just cover it up with a decal skin that's also platinum or brushed silver in color?  Cleaning products may do more harm than intended...


----------



## cgsorin (May 8, 2012)

Brownskins said:


> Maybe just cover it up with a decal skin that's also platinum or brushed silver in color?


Yes, that's exactly what I'm looking for because it appears to be the only chance to get the back panel clean again.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

A couple of simple and timeless designs that you may like:

http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/873/Grey-Burst

Check out also Solid state grey, black woodgrain, industrial, diamond plate. All of these are in the same color family as KT's original color (except perhaps black woodgrain, which contrasts well though with KT's bezel).

Hope you find what you like!


----------



## cgsorin (May 8, 2012)

Thank you, I will check the DecalGirl offer.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck. I keep a DecalGirl skin on my Kindle, so I never see the back anymore. I have no idea what it's like under there.


----------



## cgsorin (May 8, 2012)

I just ordered the black skin from Decalgirl
http://www.decalgirl.com/skins/89699/Kindle-Touch-Skin-Solid-State-Black


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a white Marware cover for my Fire. I use a simple pencil eraser to clean mine. Those white artist erasers work quite well as do the pink erasers.

I started this post:http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,96017.msg1484852.html#msg1484852


----------

